

Twitter acquires Gnip - mootothemax
https://blog.twitter.com/2014/twitter-welcomes-gnip-to-the-flock

======
palcu
The 2 biggest competitors in the firehose business are Gnip and Datasift. I am
pretty curious if Gnip will pivot in a Twitter only firehose or it will
continue to serve data from Twitter's competitors.

~~~
pkinsky
I wonder if Twitter will be able to use the data from Twitter's competitors
transiting Gnip's firehose for their own analytics/machine learning/relevance
purposes. (From a legal standpoint that is, I'm sure they have the technical
chops to do so)

------
uptown
Interesting move. Gnip was already their authorized provider for reselling
stream data. Guess they figured it'd make more-sense to just bring the whole
thing in-house.

